# Does an ABS control module have to be vehicle- specific coded after installation?



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

I purchased a used abs control module with the hydraulic block and im curious if i have to get it vehicle specifically coded. 

Let me know thank you.


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

this forum is dead


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

it needs to be coded. You need to see what the code is from the one currently in the car and then once you install the new one code it to match. If you are unable to retrive the code from the one currently in your car the dealership has a list of codes in the Elsa web system they use but unless you know someone there they wont give it to you. Most likely you would need to take it in and have them code it. I do not know of any other source to aquire the coding from. Coding can be carried out using a Vag-com tool.


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you very much for the reply.


----------

